# Audi 200 turbo problems?? Should I buy?



## popcornbutterpants (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello everyone... I have a question about an Audi 200 turbo quattro I am possibly buying. The car is in great shape no rust perfect body and interior... The only problem is that the car is very laggy and the turbo is very obviously not working.. I asked the owner who dosen't have alot of knowledge about the car or the problem.. He just said one day it started running a litte rougher for about a week then it started running like it does now (really rough take off low idle and no powerband from the turbo at all. Also could not hear turbo spooling at all when I test drove it?) Just wondering if there are any comon problems associated with the turbo's on these cars and how much it might cost me to fix it?
The car is going for 2000 dollars and I know this is a steal for this car (144000 miles) and I was wondering if it might be worth throwing some money at to get it running smooth again? any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Audi 200 turbo problems?? Should I buy? (popcornbutterpants)*

You won't necessarily hear the turbo on these cars. I would not rule the turbo as faulty just yet.
More likely you have a massive boost leak. This is causing a bad mixture too which explains why the engine is running rough even at low RPM. Vacuum lines - you should inspect and replace them, and check that everything is tight.
If I had to take a SWAG at the exact culprit it would be there is a hole, more like a slit at the bottom of the Michelin Man Hose - the one that goes from the intercooler to the throttle body. Remove this to inspect and you will likely find a dime size slit at the bottom under one of the metal rings. Replace this and all will be well again.
They are great cars and you will love it once you get it sorted out and tend to all the neglected maintenance items.
Ben Swann
[email protected] http://www.gtquattro.com


----------



## popcornbutterpants (Sep 28, 2005)

Also car sometimes sputters a little when it first starts up when it is cold. and the exhaust is very black(running rich?)


----------

